# Help with CJC w/dac and Ghrp-2 DOSING



## Chuck77 (Oct 15, 2022)

I haven’t used these in years and can’t seem to believe that I’m hearing Cjc w dac is doses 1000mcg twice a week? Are these numbers correct? I’m not even sure how to dose the ghrp. My bottle is two mg so that means two shot per bottle is that right?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 15, 2022)

What are you hoping to gain from this?


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

Chuck77 said:


> I haven’t used these in years and can’t seem to believe that I’m hearing Cjc w dac is doses 1000mcg twice a week? Are these numbers correct? I’m not even sure how to dose the ghrp. My bottle is two mg so that means two shot per bottle is that right?


Unless something has changed, CJC and GHRP are multiple shots per day, every day. 

I used them once, won't make that mistake again. Couldn't even tell if they did anything, and the number of shots was annoying, and you had to time them around your meals.


----------



## Chuck77 (Oct 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Unless something has changed, CJC and GHRP are multiple shots per day, every day.
> 
> I used them once, won't make that mistake again. Couldn't even tell if they did anything, and the number of shots was annoying, and you had to time them around your meals.


The dac makes it twice a week so I’m ok with that. I’m not sure if the dose.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

Chuck77 said:


> The dac makes it twice a week so I’m ok with that. I’m not sure if the dose.


Well the GHRP is multi daily, so that point is moot.


----------



## Chuck77 (Oct 15, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What are you hoping to gain from this?


Fat loss mainly


----------



## Chuck77 (Oct 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well the GHRP is multi daily, so that point is moot.


That I know and ok with that


----------



## TODAY (Oct 15, 2022)

Chuck77 said:


> Fat loss mainly


How's your diet


----------

